# Speer Deep Curl



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone see these on the shelves anywhere, I am guessing production maybe hasnt meet demand yet, I am interested in trying these, I guess they are made the same was as the fusion, but they are flat based.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have seen them all over here in the reloading stores.

I have heard they are the same as the fusion except the flat base, which would make sense since speer and federal are owned by the same parent company.

I think basically, the federal bullet is a boat-tail, which can be purchased, and speer has the flat base, but both are actually made in the speer factory.

Check around, I believe natchez carries both.


----------

